# Moving to Seattle



## ella&lee (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum so please forgive me if there is already a thread similar to this. I have tried to navigate around the different groups to find the information/advice I'm looking for but couldn't seem to find it. 

Please, could people let me know the best family places to live within a reasonable commute from the Amazon head office? We are looking to rent initially for the first year until we get used to living in a new country. We are a family of 3, with a 5-year-old daughter so schools are really important. 
If anyone can point us in the direction of some good websites to look at rental properties that would be really useful. 

Thanks

Lee and Ella x


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Have you discussed your move with Amazon's relocation department?

The housing market in Seattle is hot. Without more information such as budget, must haves, would like to haves, .... it is impossible to give answers.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ella&lee said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to the forum so please forgive me if there is already a thread similar to this. I have tried to navigate around the different groups to find the information/advice I'm looking for but couldn't seem to find it.
> 
> ...



This website looks good. You can put all kinds of wants & needs into it https://www.walkscore.com/apartments/search/WA/Seattle


----------

